

New Silicon Valley TV Show By Mike Judge Films in Palo Alto (Pictures) - citizenkeys
http://valleyfringe.com/new-silicon-valley-tv-show-by-mike-judge-films-in-palo-alto

======
citizenkeys
Did anybody else get to check out the filming? They closed a few blocks of El
Camino Real for awhile earlier in the day, but I was too busy to go over there
and get photos.

If anybody else has any photos of the filming, post a link and I will update
my blog with a link to your site.

